
The New Heroku (Part 2 of 4): Node.js & New HTTP Capabilities - joshuacc
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/6/22/the_new_heroku_2_node_js_new_http_routing_capabilities/
======
sant0sk1
I deployed HN Trends to Heroku's new Cedar Stack and it was simply awesome!

It stayed on a single dyno the entire time (I tried scaling it to 2 at one
point, but quickly realized that my use of an in-memory object that needed to
persist between requests was not "shared-nothing") and it handled the rush of
traffic with only 1 small hiccup.

I got a little nervous when Tim O'Reilly linked to the site from his Twitter
account, but Heroku handled it with ease.

------
grandalf
Lack of websockets support is pretty crippling; at least it causes node.js to
lose a lot of its value over alternate frameworks... the kind of app that node
is perfect for is often also the kind of app that websockets are perfect for.

Nonetheless this is exciting news! Maybe websockets could be added as a Heroku
add-on?

~~~
strmpnk
Does the lack of websockets in most users browsers also cripple the web?
Node's plenty good at HTTP. In fact it's excellent at HTTP. In any case, they
are pretty clear about what it will take to get them to add it.

~~~
grandalf
Those are good points. Websockets are just so awesome that it's frustrating
that I had to setup a vps to use them in a weekend app :)

